
Ask HN: What are the most useful Firefox addons? - palcu
Because I&#x27;m always tired of seeing Chrome promoted as the defacto browser and ecosystem, here are my favorite Firefox addons:<p>Ghostery - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ghostery.com
HTTPS Everywhere - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eff.org&#x2F;https-everywhere
Cloud To Butt Plus - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;cloud-to-butt-plus&#x2F;
======
vijucat
ScrapBook : It allows you to save web pages offline, mark-up (highlight,
annotate, make text-box callouts), indexes the whole collection + has tags. It
unfortunately doesn't do sync yet, but provides an Import feature that is good
enough in conjunction with rsync / Unison.

Scrapbook has been a serious "problem" for me: I could never make the switch
from firefox to chrome, even in the intermediate years when a majority of
folks had ditched FF for Chrome; I needed my scrapbook.

Link with screenshots, manual:
[http://www.xuldev.org/scrapbook/](http://www.xuldev.org/scrapbook/)

------
getdavidhiggins
Using these ATM:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-
later...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-later/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/google-no-
tra...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/google-no-tracking-
url/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/ghostery/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/ghostery/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/make-
address-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/make-address-bar-
font-size-big/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/yesscript/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/yesscript/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/copy-urls-
exp...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/copy-urls-expert/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/custom-
button...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/custom-buttons/)

------
forgotpasswd3x
I found this a few days ago: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/select-like-a...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/select-like-a-boss/)

It allows you to select text that's part of a link by just clicking and
dragging, just like all other text.

Other addons I use are: uBlock
([https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#firefox](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#firefox))

imagus ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/imagus/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/imagus/))

self-destructing cookies ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/self-destruct...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/))

clean links ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/clean-
links/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/clean-links/))

------
ballin_collin
Increases my productivity greatly

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimfx/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimfx/)

------
greenyoda
"Tree Style Tab" is very useful if you like to have a lot of tabs open at the
same time:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

------
roopeshv
ublock
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases)

pentadactyl [http://5digits.org/nightlies](http://5digits.org/nightlies)

greasemonkey [http://www.greasespot.net/](http://www.greasespot.net/)

pentadactyl has a bit of learning curve to use it well. But after having using
it for many years, it is the only addon that is keeping me away from chrome.
No other vim style addon for chrome or firefox has come close, for me.

------
anaxag0ras
NoScript: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/)

Firebug: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firebug/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firebug/)

Lastpass: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/lastpass-
pass...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/lastpass-password-
manager/)

Pushbullet: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/pushbullet/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/pushbullet/)

TooManyTabs: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/toomanytabs-s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/toomanytabs-saves-your-memory/)

Pocket: [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-us/firefox/addon/read-it-
later...](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-us/firefox/addon/read-it-later/)

uBlock: [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/ublock/?src=s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/ublock/?src=search)

Cryptocat: [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/cryptocat/](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/cryptocat/)

Blur(DoNotTrackMe): [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/donottrackplu...](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/donottrackplus/)

Disconnect: [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/disconnect/](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/disconnect/)

Flashgot: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/flashgot](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/flashgot)

Tree Style Tab: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

Web of Trust: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-
brow...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-browsing-
tool/)

HTTPS Everywhere: [https://www.eff.org/files/https-everywhere-
latest.xpi](https://www.eff.org/files/https-everywhere-latest.xpi)

Greasemonkey: [https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/](https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-
us/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/)

Privacy Badger: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/privacy-
badge...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/privacy-badger-
firefox/)

------
Casseres
This is what I run. I prefer that companies I've never heard of do not collect
data about me and give it to whomever wants it for just a few cents.

Adblock Edge: Blocks all ads including "acceptable ads"
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/)

Better Privacy: Manage "super cookies" [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/betterprivacy...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/betterprivacy/)

Cookie Monster: Control who can set cookies. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/cookie-monste...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/cookie-monster/)

NoScript: Blocks all scripts except for whitelisted domains
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/noscript/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/noscript/)

RefControl: Modifies HTTP Referer on a per-site basis.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/refcontrol/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/refcontrol/)

RequestPolicy: Blocks all cross-site requests except whitelisted requests.
[https://requestpolicycontinued.github.io/](https://requestpolicycontinued.github.io/)

UAControl: Modifies User Agent on a per-site basis.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/uacontrol/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/uacontrol/)

\---

These are just to make my Internet experience more enjoyable/productive.

Classic Theme Restorer: Brings back navigation buttons, makes tabs square, and
more. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/classicthemer...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/)

Firebug: Inspect and change HTML, CSS, and more.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/firebug/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/firebug/)

HN Utility Suite: collapse discussions. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/hn-utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/hn-utility-suite/)

Image Block: If tethering on a limited connection.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/image-
block/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/image-block/)

New Tab Tools: Makes new tab page nicer. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/new-tab-tools...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/new-tab-tools/)

Screengrab! (fix version): Take screenshot of whole webpage.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/screengrab-
fi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/screengrab-fix-version/)

~~~
ChrisGranger
Just FYI, you can take a full page screenshot without using any add-ons by
hitting Shift-F2 and typing screenshot --fullpage in the command line. There
is also a screenshot button you can add to your Web Developer toolbar, but
it's not enabled by default.

